

What's wrong with Netflix this morning? - MeridithL

I can't seem to log on to Netflix this morning. The site seems to be having server problems. I'll be damned if I can't get my next episodes of The Wire.
======
noonespecial
Comcast has been throttling "watch in now" to 512kbps on the nose here for 2
weeks now. It works at 3mbit when I route thru the VPN to our datacenter.

You're not on comcast are you?

